# Lake Placid, NY, May on the Hudson



## tjb243 (Mar 19, 2010)

Raft the Hudson in the splendor of the Adirondacks. Join us Adirondack's for a weekend of rafting on the Hudson, May 21 to May 23.....check out the attachment for details or www.camptwiggy.com


----------

